# As seen on Craigslist



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

this thing is for sale here locally on craigslist, I thought y'all would enjoy it!


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

A Bantam,with a blade !! COOL !


----------



## Brutus (Oct 6, 2012)

How much were they asking? And, is it yours, now?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

O no, still on Craigslist, central Illinois farm and garden, no price listed


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Peoria Craigslist 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Ain't that cutie.


----------

